# Meerschaumstore.com?



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

I am still a pipe n00b so I am still figuring out the best places to purchase pipes/tobacco/accessories. So I was just wondering if anyone has ever purchased a meerschaum pipe from meerschaumstore.com? If so, are they quality pipes? Do they have good customer service? I am just making sure that I am buying from a reputable store before I spend my precious monies, seeing that I am a poor college student, on my new favorite hobby. Any other comments on this store or advice about meerschaum pipes in general would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Entertainer said:


> I am still a pipe n00b so I am still figuring out the best places to purchase pipes/tobacco/accessories. So I was just wondering if anyone has ever purchased a meerschaum pipe from meerschaumstore.com? If so, are they quality pipes? Do they have good customer service? I am just making sure that I am buying from a reputable store before I spend my precious monies, seeing that I am a poor college student, on my new favorite hobby. Any other comments on this store or advice about meerschaum pipes in general would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


They appear to be of high quality. My only concern with meerschaum is the fact that so many of them seem to have tight draws. I don't buy meers online anymore for that reason. The draw can be fixed by someone with the knowledge and skill but that ain't me, and it's a pain in the ass to ship the pipe off somewhere. I didn't notice but if they have a full return policy if you don't like the pipe you can return it unsmoked. Test its draw before you fire it up.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Meer discussion here - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...522-problem-meerschaum-pipes-myth-legend.html

Choose wisely. A good meer is a pleasure and a tight-winded gurgling drooler is a pain, they say.


----------



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks dmkerr for your opinion and advice and thank you Mr. Moo for the link. Both are very helpful.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i don't know about that store but we have a great botl on puff who will do you right!
Check it out!
Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i don't know about that store but we have a great botl on puff who will do you right!
> Check it out!
> Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco


How is he associated with Puff? I was actually going to go to their B&M tomorrow.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

member IKMEERSCHAUM!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

cp478 said:


> member IKMEERSCHAUM!


Interesting. I'll look out for him. IKMEERSCHAUM, how does one recognize you at the store?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I can second Tobacco Barn (IKMeerschaum), he helped me solve a problem with my SMS meer when SMS was unresponsive. And I didn't even buy the pipe from him (though in hindsight I wish that I had!)


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> How is he associated with Puff? I was actually going to go to their B&M tomorrow.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Unfortunately, I don't work in the store every day. I'm usually over across the street in some office space we maintain for running our web operation(s).

That being said, if you come in tomorrow and know what time, ping me a PM and let me know and I'll try and swing over.

That being said, we've got some really knowledgeable and friendly staffers who are very pipe friendly. Our "Mixmaster" Tom (who does all our blending) will be working 1st shift tomorrow and I think Howard is closing. Both are long-time pipe and cigar guys.

BTW - If you are into cigars, you might want to come down Thursday afternoon instead as we'll be having a Fonseca Cigars event from 3 until 7. However, everyone will be pretty busy due to the event so if you want to hang out and talk pipes with staff, tomorrow would be better.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

WWhermit said:


> How is he associated with Puff? I was actually going to go to their B&M tomorrow.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


No direct association other than being an avid pipe smoker who dabbles in cigars and is fortunate enough to be one of the partners in a tobacconist's shop.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually driving down to pick up a friend from the airport, thought I'd drop by to see the B&M. As you know, quality B&Ms are few and far between here in the Southland, especially where I live. 

Can't make it Thursday either, I fly off to Europe for a couple weeks, very anxious to see the stores over there!!

But, I do not mean to derail this thread. We can get back to meerschaum talk now. Sorry for the mini-invasion.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mister Entertainer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your help! Tobacco-barn.com seems like an excellent store with very reasonable prices as well. Honestly when I joined this forum I didn't expect to get the amount of advice and help from other members, but I am pleasantly surprised at how active and willing to help everyone is.


----------



## MeerQueen (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

I just joined this forum.I would like to make a comment on meerschaumstore.com as i have bought 2 very nice meerschaum pipes 2 months ago.my pipes had been signed by I.Baglan and Tekin so as i know they are well known meerschaum sculpture artisans.I.Baglan is the technical director of this store i think.two pipes that i bought are really nice and they are musem quality as they promise.just give them a chance you wont be sorry.

Second store might be altinok pipe but the same pipe is more expensive then meerschaumstore.com. but they have really nice pipes as well.

I prefer to buy meerschaum pipes from the stores which is located in Esksiehir /Turkey where is the mainland of Meerschaum  good luck...
MeerQueen


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

You know, which store I buy from depends on what I'm buying. If I'm only buying tobacco, or tobacco and supplies, then 99% of the time it's pipesandcigars.com. Their prices for tobacco can't be beat, and their "house blends" like Anniversary Kake and Butternut Burley are as good or better than most tobacco manufacturers.

If I'm looking at pipes, and want some tobacco to go with it, it's usually smokingpipes.com. The way they display their pipes, along with Bear Grave's descriptions, make buying much easier.

All stores have their niche, and I'm glad to invest in the stores that have great customer service, such as those I've mentioned above. That being said, I think it's also wise to buy from local B&Ms as well, even if it costs a couple extra bucks. If we don't, one day we'll turn around, and they'll all be gone.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i don't know about that store but we have a great botl on puff who will do you right!
> Check it out!
> Buy from 1000's of Cigars, Lighters, Tobacco Pipes & Pipe Tobacco


Thanks for the link charlie, my first meerschaum is about to be inbound!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Thanks for the link charlie, my first meerschaum is about to be inbound!


Thanks so much for trusting us with your order.

Please PM me with your impressions of the product and your ordering experience after you receive your order.

Enjoy!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Great! i was always raised with the buy american mindset and while i think that is a great thing i realize not much is made here anymore. so my new motto i stick with is buy locally. support your friends and neighbors!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got it in can't wait to fire up!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Just got it in can't wait to fire up!


lets see a pic what did ya get?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Pics when I get home!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here it is!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

Great Pic Jack.

Just keep that hammer away from the pipe and you'll be in good shape! LOL


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## InternetShopper (Oct 26, 2011)

The pipe is sent weeks after promised on there website and when you
do get pipe it looks nothing like the pipe pictured on there website.

It comes "unsigned" not as promised on there website.

They do not pay for return shipping which is very expensive. 

Very Un-Happy


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

InternetShopper said:


> The pipe is sent weeks after promised on there website and when you
> do get pipe it looks nothing like the pipe pictured on there website.
> 
> It comes "unsigned" not as promised on there website.
> ...


Was this purchase from MeerschaumStore.com (the title of the thread) or did you buy from us at the Tobacco Barn? If the latter, PM me with your email address as I'd like to research this more and see if we can't make things right for you.
If the former, please don't let this turn you off of meerschaum pipes in general. They can be a real treat to own and smoke.

MJG


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

any new information on Block Meerschaum Pipes | Meerschaum Store Since 1963?

yea I know back from the pits of old post hell


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Took a look at there pipes. I can't find anything but the carvers name but they look almost identical to storient pipes bit what do I know. Never purchased from them.


----------

